# filme brennen



## DerHeacker (24. März 2004)

hallo habe mal eine frage wie brenne ich mit dem brennerprogramm von suse 9.0 mvcd oder svcd oder vcd filme oder brauche ich dazu ein anderes brennprogramm unter suse.


----------



## Vitei (24. März 2004)

Meinst du k3b? Damit kann man VCDs brennen ggf brauchst du noch zusätzliche Pakete. Ausprobiert habe ich es allerdings noch nie.

Gruß


----------



## DerHeacker (24. März 2004)

was für ein brenner prgramm empfehlst du denn das sowas kann.


----------



## Vitei (24. März 2004)

Och da fragst du den Falschen ich bin nicht der Profi-Brenner hier. Aber k3b ist eines der verbreitesten Brennprogramme, probier es mal aus, wenn es nicht so dein Ding sein wird dann kannst du ja weiter suchen.

Gruß


----------



## DerHeacker (24. März 2004)

okay ich danke dir wünsche dir noch einen schönen abend cui.


----------



## JohannesR (24. März 2004)

DerHaecker, in Zukunft wünsche ich mir von dir, dass du dich an unsere Netiquette hältst. Dein Satzbau sowie die Groß- und Kleinschreibung lassen sehr zu wünschen übrig. Diesmal kommst du noch "straffrei" davon, aber das ist das letzte mal, verstanden?

Danke,
 Johannes


----------



## DerHeacker (24. März 2004)

Okay sorry wuste ich nicht.


----------



## JohannesR (24. März 2004)

Gniii, da kommt ein *Komma* zwischen!

Okay, sorry, wusste ich nicht!

Aber du zeigst ja guten Willen, das find ich schon nett.


----------

